# Deer Hunting in Monticello/Blanding area



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

I have hunted in Monticello for a number of years. I am successful each year but I am interested in trying some new spots. I have hunted around the Blue Mountain mostly. Any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Blue Mountain holds a lot of fine deer. Why would you want to get away from that? Knowing where to find the deer is half the battle. If you want to try a different area the question is what type of area or what is it you want that you can't find where you are hunting?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This thread sounds fishy to me. Why on earth would you want to change where you are hunting if you are successful every year? I'd consider that the ultimate place to be hunting and the hardest part would be getting the tag in the drawing for that unit.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a different question on the area, how are the roads after all the rain?


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

I understand your questions. I see tons of deer. but really no size to any of them. I dont mind putting miles in and conquering some mountain tops. I just want to see BIGGER deer.

I love the area, its beautiful. Let me know if you have favorite spots around that area

Thanks a ton


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

And Steveb, I head as far away from the roads as possible :grin:


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm thinking more of getting the trailer to camp, rather than road hunting.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I agree on the mountain they are on the smaller side but down on the flats on the other side of the hyway I have seen some monsters. Why not hunt over there if you want bigger deer?


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a thought, keep hunting in the area you have been successful in and quit shooting young deer and perhaps, just maybe, it might be there the next year or the next or the next.

BTW the roads are wet and muddy but should be drying out quickly. 

Todd


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

*monticello*

Rooster Killer,
thanks for the tip. I have tried over there but there is so much private property i get frustrated. I will try again to find a good spot.

I am assuming from your login name you are a pheasant hunter. Where do you like to hunt. I am trying to plan a week trip to Kansas or S. Dakota in november to chase some birds. Its my favorite hunt. Along with the Elk hunt.


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha ha, I agree about shooting young deer Blanding Boy, I always get 4 points but they are on the smaller side. I get the deer for jerky. I am a high school coach and my team loves jerky. But this year I am looking for wall hanger.


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Blanding Boy, I have never headed to far down toward Blanding, is it better down that way?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Allmandinger said:


> Rooster Killer,
> thanks for the tip. I have tried over there but there is so much private property i get frustrated. I will try again to find a good spot.
> 
> I am assuming from your login name you are a pheasant hunter. Where do you like to hunt. I am trying to plan a week trip to Kansas or S. Dakota in november to chase some birds. Its my favorite hunt. Along with the Elk hunt.


Yes, I love to hunt pheasant. I hunt in Mexicali Mexico, Lots of wild birds.
Season starts end of Oct and runs to the end of Dec.
Also love to hunt Elk.I'll be hunting the Wasatch this year.


----------



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Wasatch has a great herd. White River area especially. Steep hiking though. Lots of hunters as well. Good luck. 

I will have to look into Mexicali Mexico


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Allmandinger said:


> Rooster Killer,
> thanks for the tip. I have tried over there but there is so much private property i get frustrated. I will try again to find a good spot.
> 
> I am assuming from your login name you are a pheasant hunter. Where do you like to hunt. I am trying to plan a week trip to Kansas or S. Dakota in november to chase some birds. Its my favorite hunt. Along with the Elk hunt.


Yes.I love pheasant hunting.I hunt in Mexicali Mexico.


----------

